# QUE CIUDAD DEL INTERIOR DEL PAIS CREES QUE SE ASEMEJA EN ALGO A LIMA?



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

sería arequipa, pero por descarte.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> haber, haber... que ciudad fuera de lima tiene skylines y es densa... ninguna... se que los centros historicos en algunas ciudades albeguen bancos, negocios,etc... emmm y nadie ha hablado de destruir los centros historicos... dejate de payasadas y no confundas las cosas... yo podria tener mil argumentos para decir por que nuestras ciudades algunas se han quedado asi... pero estoy hablando solamente como que Ninguna ciudad tiene aunque sea un poquito densidad y con skylines como lima y punto :S


Liquiddreams por que tan agresivo , plantea tus puntos de vista y no agredas,
ahora lo que vienes a decir que para ti no son skylines lo que hay en ciudades 
de provincia , todo depende como definas skyline , unos pueden decir que skyline es solo de edificios de 25 pisos a mas y con un minimo de 12 torres
agrupadas en medio Km2 , para otros serà de 15 pisos a mas en una area pequeña , para otros de 10 pisos y al menos unos 20 edificios , algunos tambien pueden considerar skyline a las torres de las iglesias y demas edificios
de una ciudad aunque no sean muy altos , para mi skyline es la silueta que se
forma en contraste con el cielo de una ciudad , y mas o menos es lo que 
es la traduccion de ingles al castellano , por ejemplo la vista de las torres
de las iglesias del Cusco mas sus edificios serìa el skyline del Cusco , Miraflores por ejemplo tiene un syline de solo maximo 26 pisos y los demas edificios estan entre los 18 , 20 o 15 pisos , Piura una ciudad que para mi tiene un skyline , chiquito pero tiene , en su centro civico con algunos edificios
de 16 y 15 pisos, ahora si quieres compararlos con el de otras ciudades del mundo por supuesto los skylines peruanos no son tan altos aunque en densidad Lima està bien y cada dia estarà mejor , ahora si quieres comparar los skylines asiaticos o norteamericanos ,con los latinoamericanos tambien latinoamerica sale perdiendo por goleada.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Trujillo de hecho !!!!!

el centro antigu;o de ambas ciudades son muy parecidos.... trujillo con sus ventanas y lima con sus balcones.
el clima;aunque me vengan con eso de la ciudad de la eterna primavera .. nada que ver. !!!!! truji,. también tiene su neblina y el mar, se parece mucho.
la gente;!!!!!!la mayoría de los trujillos se parecen a los limeños,tanto es sentido físico como cultural.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Trujillo es una Lima en miniatura*

Creo que Trujillo se parece màs a Lima,incluso màs que Arequipa. 
Los barrios residenciales de Trujillo tienen casas màs semejantes a las de Lima. Tambièn su geografìa la asemeja bastante.
Saludos desde el Paraguay,
Dodi :wave:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Trujillo d hecho


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

No me parece que ninguna ciudad del Peru debe parecerse, cada una debe de tener originalidad y principalmente ser acogedora, brindando todos los servicios y bienestar a sus ciudadanos, para eso uno paga sus impuestos, la imagen de la ciudad es la imagen de las personas que la habitan


----------



## nimíoo (Aug 20, 2009)

has revivido un tema de hace 7 años :nuts:


----------

